# EMBALSES.NET > Biología >  Ruta por la Sierra de San Pedro

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Esta mañana he estado dando un paseo por la Sierra de San Pedro, en la zona que va desde la pacense localidad de Alburquerque a las cercanías del castillo de Azagala, del que me quedé muy cerca; en esta dirección podéis ver la explicación de la ruta.

http://festivaldelasavescaceres.gobe...san-pedro.html

Y en este mensaje y los siguientes os iré subiendo las fotos que hice, unas de paisajes, otras de flora y también algunas de fauna; aquí tenéis las primeras:





















Sigue...

----------


## Los terrines

Más imágenes:





















Mañana conitinuaré con más fotos de mi caminata.

----------


## Los terrines

Seguimos con el paseo:





















Sigue...

----------


## Los terrines

Más:



















Más tarde termino.

----------


## Los terrines

Y con estas instantáneas termino:



















Y esto ha sido todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (25-abr-2015),perdiguera (21-abr-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas las fotos y esa gran variedad que nos muestras Los Terrines.
Gracias.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Ayer estuve dando un paseo por la Sierra de San Pedro, y pude hacer algunas fotos:





















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------

frfmfrfm (25-abr-2015),HUESITO (21-abr-2015),Jonasino (21-abr-2015),perdiguera (21-abr-2015),sergi1907 (21-abr-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Y con estas acabo:











Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (21-abr-2015),frfmfrfm (25-abr-2015),HUESITO (21-abr-2015),Jonasino (21-abr-2015),perdiguera (21-abr-2015),sergi1907 (21-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Buenos días.
> 
> Ayer estuve dando un paseo por la Sierra de San Pedro, y pude hacer algunas fotos:


Preciosas. Nos estás malacostumbrando.

----------

Los terrines (21-abr-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mal acostumbrados nos tiene desde hace mucho ya jejeje. Menudo fotógrafo se ha perdido Nat. Geographic.

Un abrazo Los terrines.

----------

Los terrines (21-abr-2015)

----------

